# Logs / sticks



## Psingletongolf (Jan 26, 2015)

Anything special need to be done to use theese? I grabbed one outside after seeing the rediculous prices for small fake ones. Side note it is about -20 c here or so so would that eliminate having to bake them?


----------



## SoHum (Jan 26, 2015)

At temps that low I'd expect anything on a macro level to die. That said, if the sticks are small I like to pasteurize in a steam bath because it leaves some beneficial bacteria intact. That said, baking is probably simpler.


----------



## Psingletongolf (Jan 26, 2015)

SoHum said:


> At temps that low I'd expect anything on a macro level to die. That said, if the sticks are small I like to pasteurize in a steam bath because it leaves some beneficial bacteria intact. That said, baking is probably simpler.


So you would still bake even with thoose freezing temps?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> So you would still bake even with thoose freezing temps?


id say yes. as some bacteria can still live in low temps but at hot temps more die off better safe then sorry no?


----------



## Psingletongolf (Jan 26, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> id say yes. as some bacteria can still live in low temps but at hot temps more die off better safe then sorry no?


temps time?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty low like 250ish few hrs? No sure on exact time


----------



## viper69 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd bake and microwave it. I always microwave, let those bug's guts explode! I realize that's overkill, it can't hurt.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 31, 2015)

Psingletongolf said:


> temps time?


200-250 degrees for an hour should be more than fine,just make sure your oven is pre-heated


----------



## The Snark (Jan 31, 2015)

Just think you aren't just killing bugs/organisms but spores. Some spores have survived exposure to 500F and -100F. Think of a comfy little room like the space station with the exterior wall 3 feet thick steel, lead and reenforced concrete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 31, 2015)

viper69 said:


> I'd bake and microwave it. I always microwave, let those bug's guts explode! I realize that's overkill, it can't hurt.


but what about the bigger pieces? tho i must admit this is pretty funny XD i may do this with my next set of logs XD but  i usually just bake mine for like 4 hrs or something like that. usually after what water rinse [to remove dirt other junk]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 31, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> but what about the bigger pieces? tho i must admit this is pretty funny XD i may do this with my next set of logs XD but  i usually just bake mine for like 4 hrs or something like that. usually after what water rinse [to remove dirt other junk]


I generally go two hours. But more is always better


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 31, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I generally go two hours. But more is always better


well iv done it as long as 12hrs for one piece as i got it from a person who took very poor care of his animals it was in a fish tank with black nasty, disgusting water.. it came to my back yard [not even in my house] rinsed down with a garden hose. sat in a spare 20gallon of bleach solution. bought a 1"x2"x6' and broke it in half to remove the wood and after it dried and nolonger smelled. it was put in the oven and i turned it every 2 hrs for 12 hrs till i felt it was good... overkill? probably.


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> well iv done it as long as 12hrs for one piece as i got it from a person who took very poor care of his animals it was in a fish tank with black nasty, disgusting water.. it came to my back yard [not even in my house] rinsed down with a garden hose. sat in a spare 20gallon of bleach solution. bought a 1"x2"x6' and broke it in half to remove the wood and after it dried and nolonger smelled. it was put in the oven and i turned it every 2 hrs for 12 hrs till i felt it was good... overkill? probably.


But if it did the job, that's what matters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> but what about the bigger pieces? tho i must admit this is pretty funny XD i may do this with my next set of logs XD but  i usually just bake mine for like 4 hrs or something like that. usually after what water rinse [to remove dirt other junk]


Well I have noticed when you microwave cork bark for a bit, the composition seems to change slightly. It seems more brittle when it comes out at times.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 1, 2015)

Another bit of noise from the peanut gallery. (I'm going to put my bio-medical engineering hat on for this) In order to kill all organisms and spores per hospital standards for -sterile-, non permeable material and objects must be subjected to 272 degrees F of saturated steam for 3 minutes or 227 degrees F saturated steam for 40 minutes. Dry heat has proven to be impractical as the results are not reliable below (some unholy high temperature for a ridiculous period of time both of which I forget) and microwaving does not heat evenly enough under any circumstances to completely sterilize. 
With permeable materials the alternative to heat is ethylene oxide or recognized equivalent exposure of up to 72 hours depending upon the mass, thickness and permeability of the material.
Please feel free to correct me if the statistics I have cited are wrong. It's been a long long time.


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 1, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Well I have noticed when you microwave cork bark for a bit, the composition seems to change slightly. It seems more brittle when it comes out at times.


note to self.. i dont like that idea XD lets stick with a few hrs in the oven

---------- Post added 02-01-2015 at 06:23 AM ----------




The Snark said:


> Another bit of noise from the peanut gallery. (I'm going to put my bio-medical engineering hat on for this) In order to kill all organisms and spores per hospital standards for -sterile-, non permeable material and objects must be subjected to 272 degrees F of saturated steam for 3 minutes or 227 degrees F saturated steam for 40 minutes. Dry heat has proven to be impractical as the results are not reliable below (some unholy high temperature for a ridiculous period of time both of which I forget) and microwaving does not heat evenly enough under any circumstances to completely sterilize.
> With permeable materials the alternative to heat is ethylene oxide or recognized equivalent exposure of up to 72 hours depending upon the mass, thickness and permeability of the material.
> Please feel free to correct me if the statistics I have cited are wrong. It's been a long long time.


pfff Misterr Technicality


----------



## The Snark (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh yes. Fecal material should be exposed to ~220 F saturated for not less than 24 hours. I'd conjecture the same applies for politicians.


----------



## Sana (Feb 1, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried boiling sticks and bark?


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 3, 2015)

Sana said:


> Has anyone ever tried boiling sticks and bark?


iv boiled them to get tannin out.. it makes them super hot so.. may work?? but then again as snark said. it wont kill everything.. nothing will kill everything.. not even bleach


----------



## Sana (Feb 5, 2015)

I think that I'm going to hang with baking next time.  The additional water from boiling caused me some mold issues in a couple of cases.


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 6, 2015)

Sana said:


> I think that I'm going to hang with baking next time.  The additional water from boiling caused me some mold issues in a couple of cases.


Yea i think thatd prob bea huge nono in tropcal cages unless it sits out for a week(did this with my herps none molded)


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 6, 2015)

When I'm in the wilds of arkansas  looking for good T hides I like to look along streams and find,Sycamore tree roots that are exposed ,they don't rot very fast.unlike other hard woods do ,my only concern with collected wood is that there is no ants livin in it.I don't bake them or boil them ,I do let set for good while till I need them .then I get my air hose out blow them off real good and cut them to size.as far as the little stuff I can't see it's never caused a problem for me.


----------



## Sana (Feb 6, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> When I'm in the wilds of arkansas �� looking for good T hides I like to look along streams and find,Sycamore tree roots that are exposed ,they don't rot very fast.unlike other hard woods do ,my only concern with collected wood is that there is no ants livin in it.I don't bake them or boil them ,I do let set for good while till I need them .then I get my air hose out blow them off real good and cut them to size.as far as the little stuff I can't see it's never caused a problem for me.


That's an interesting thought.  I've been looking for more effective ways to remove junk from pieces.  And I get to play with my air compressor.  That's a win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 6, 2015)

Yep compressed air works great on blowing the loose pieces and other stuff out


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 6, 2015)

Sana said:


> That's an interesting thought.  I've been looking for more effective ways to remove junk from pieces.  And I get to play with my air compressor.  That's a win.


Haha i thought everyone with one thought of this(no offence)..but indeed.. Just like when i buy a used tank i have a spray wand tip i use to get out all sub possible. As even a vaccume dnt pick all up sometimes xD but compressed air does.. Just wont advise doing this with a former nw T cage and ur face near it xp


----------

